
Vatican Admits Perfect Security is Both Impossible and Undesirable - phsr
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/01/vatican_admits.html
======
slapshot
Better: "Vatican admits perfect security is impossible, and the side-effects
of pursuing perfect security are undesirable."

If perfect security were costless, it would be an easy decision. The problem
is the cost of perfect security.

~~~
phsr
That's Schneier's title, not mine

